# Hydro Gear Transmission Specs???



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone know the specs on the Hydro Gear 336-0510 Transmission (DLT 3000)? I have been to Sears web site and Hydro Gear and can't find the info. I am curious about the specs of this transmission. No problems, or bashing I am just curioius. Would like to compare to Simplicity Regent, JD L and LT series, Cub 1500 series, etc.

:homereat: :usa:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Granted this is slanted toward John Deere. This is some of what I found experimenting around with different model comparisons. Not sure if this hits on the exact models you wanted but you can go onto the John Deere site and compare a bunch of different models.

click here 

Then click on compare and then select all, then click on continue. That will bring up the spread sheet of comparison info. I tried to post it below but could not post an xls file. So I converted it to a word document.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The board will not let me upload Excel Spreadsheet files so I converted them to MS Word .doc file and posted it below. If you have MS Word you can open it. Not as small a format as I would like but that is the best I can do for now. The above link does not work.


----------

